# Simatic S7 WinMod und eine SPS



## klist (6 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich arbeite als Werksstudent und bin inzwischen schon etwas mit WinMod bekannd geworden. Nun hat mir mein Chef eine SPS gekauft und Step7 auf einem Laptop installiert. 
Nun soll ich eine Simulation, die ich schon in WinMod versucht habe aufzustellen( Behälter mit Einfluss- und Abflussventil), erstellen, dann den WinMod-Rechner per Profibus an die SPS klemmen und auf dem Laptop ein Programm in Step7 schreiben und dann über ein Crossover-Kabel, das pürogramm auf die SPS laden.

Habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden?
Und was genau ist dann das Ziel, wenn ich das Programm auf die SPS ziehe und der Rechner mit der SPS verbunden ist? Kann ich dann die WinMod Simulation ablaufen lassen?

Ich verstehe das noch nicht so ganz und Sorry für die doofen Fragen.

Danke im Voraus

Klist


----------



## knarf (6 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
mit WinMod kannst Du eine reale Anlage simmulieren, gegen die Du Dein SPS-Programm fährst. Du kannst also Motoren mit Laufmeldung und Ventile mit Endlagenschaltern im WinMod simmulieren und somit Dein SPS-Programm ohne Anlage vorher testen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## klist (6 Oktober 2009)

Ok Vielen Dank.

Also mache ich mir in WinMod sozusagen meine Anlage mit dem Tank und den Zuflüssen und Abflüssen. Schreibe dann in Step7 das SPS Programm lade es auf die SPS und simmuliere dann anhand der SPS die am WinMod Rechner hängt die Anlage. 
Und in der SPS steht dann zum Beispiel, dass wenn der Tank voll ist, soll das Abflussventil geöffnet werden. Das geschieht dann in WinMod.

Gibt es dann da irgendwo Tutorials wie ich da ran gehe? Weil die Anlage in WinMod zu erstellen ist relativ kompliziert oder?

Dnke für die Hilfe


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

in Winmod baust Du Deine Anlage als Modell. 

Deinem S7-Programm und der Steuerung ist es egal, ob sie ein
reales Ventil öffnet oder ein virtuelles in dem Winmod-Modell.

In Winmod musst Du halt die Parameter festlegen, z. B. wie der
Durchfluss bei einer bestimmten Ventilstellung ist. Dann kann
Winmod "rechnen", wann der Behälter voll ist bzw. überläuft.
Das musst Du dann über eine Füllstandssensor in Winmod über-
wachen. Diesen virtuellen Sensor überwacht dann dein S7-
Programm und schließt den Zulauf oder was auch immer.

Praktisch musst Du alle in der Anlage real geplanten Komponenten
und Aktionen in Winmod abbilden.


----------



## klist (6 Oktober 2009)

Okay das habe ich dann soweit verstanden. Und das S7 Programm sollte ja auch relativ einfach sein. Da habe ich ja nur als Ausgang die Ventilstellung? 
Und als Eingang den Füllstand?(Zu hoch, Ausgangsventil auf, zu niedrig Eingangsventil auf Ausgang zu)

Nur die Parameter in WinMod machen mir etwas zu schaffen. Ich muss ja dann sozusagen einstellen, wieviel Menge das Ventil wenn es offen ist, in den Behälter bringt. Das ist ja aber eine Zahl (zB. 10 m^3 pro Sekunde) oder so. 

Wie kann ich das Umsetzen in WinMod? Weil der Bräuchte dann das Volumen vom Behälter und je nach dem wie lang das Ventil offen ist, berechnet er den Füllstand?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Oktober 2009)

klist schrieb:


> ...
> Da habe ich ja nur als Ausgang die Ventilstellung?
> Und als Eingang den Füllstand?(Zu hoch, Ausgangsventil auf, zu niedrig Eingangsventil auf Ausgang zu)



Ja, im einfachsten Fall hast Du zwei Ausgänge für die beiden Ventile und 
zwei Eingänge für minimalen und maximalen Pegel.

Behältergröße und Ventildaten interessiert die SPS nicht. Das ist in einer
realen Anlage einfach gegeben bzw. muss in WinMod parametriert werden.


----------



## klist (6 Oktober 2009)

Okay das mit dem Parametrieren ist klar. Nur wie parametriere ich in WinMod. Bin ich dann hier falsch, da müsste ich wohl in ein anderes Forum posten?

Danke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Oktober 2009)

Nachtrag:

Hier die Konfiguration *S7 mit Profibus-DP*.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Oktober 2009)

klist schrieb:


> Okay das mit dem Parametrieren ist klar. Nur wie parametriere ich in WinMod. Bin ich dann hier falsch, da müsste ich wohl in ein anderes Forum posten?



Wie Winmod selbst zu bedienen ist, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.

Hier im Forum einfach mal nach _WinMod_ suchen, das Thema haben 
wir öfter. Im Zweifelsfall kannst Du ja einen der Kollegen direkt 
anschreiben.


----------



## klist (6 Oktober 2009)

Ja die Konfiguration habe ich soweit. Habe eine Profibus PCI -Karte und das wird an die SPS geklemmt mit diesem 3m Profibus-Kabel.

Habe mir auch schon eine Anlage gebaut, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das so funktioniert, da ich gar nichts Parametrisiert habe. Ich habe lediglich ein Zufluss- und Abflussventil als Analoge Operanden. Diese kann ich über einen Schieberegler einstellen. Dann mache ich durch ein Multiplikations und Divisionsglied einen Zufluss daraus. Dieser Resultierende Fluss wird über das I-Glied zum Füllstand. Und den Füllstand lasse ich mir anzeigen

Danke

EDIT: Ok trotzdem Vielen Dank. Dann schaue ich mal ob sich hier im Forum WinMod Profis befinden


----------



## knarf (7 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
im Zweifelsfall kannst Du ja einmal bei Mewes und Partner (Erfinder von WinMod) fragen.

Gruß Frank


http://www.mewes-partner.de/www/deu/index.html


----------



## Waelder (7 Oktober 2009)

*The Makrooooo*

So kollege, hier mal ein Makro in Winmod 5 Probier das mal aus.

Da kannst Du 

2x Einfüllen Digital mit Menge
1x Abfluss mit menge
1x Geschwindigkeit des ganzen

Gruss Wälder


----------



## klist (8 Oktober 2009)

Hey also ich habe jetzt diese Makros. Wie kann ich die in WinMod verwenden? *doofkuck*

EDIT: Ok ein bisschen selber probieren hilft.
Klasse vielen Dank Waelder!!


----------



## Waelder (22 Oktober 2009)

*Lies mal das HB dazu 

*Mit der Karte kannst du auch I/Os direkt auf der CPU simulieren.
Deine HW Konfig kannst Du exportieren und direkt im winmod importieren.
Das geht optimal.

Gruss Micha


----------



## FlipFlop (26 September 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin blutiger Anfänger mit WinMOD (Konfiguration A75) und habe das  Problem, dass beim Import einer S7-Symboltabelle alle Variablen bis auf  Bit-Ebene aufgespalten werden.
Konkret heißt das, dass sich meine ursprünglichen W, DW, ... so nicht mehr zuordnen lassen.
Bei den globalen Operanden taucht alles unter binären Ein- und Ausgängen auf.

ICH BRÄUCHTE GENERELL MAL RAT, WIE MAN AN WINMOD HERAN GEHT!!!


----------

